# 1 Mbps Unlimited Broadband India



## Rockstar11 (Jul 30, 2010)

BEAM TELECOM 1Mbps @ 850 (FUP - Speed 1Mbps After Download (40 GB) Limit Speed 512kbps)

MTNL 1Mbps @ 999 (No FUP)

NIVYAH 1 Mbps Unlimited (2 Mbps Night ) (NO FUP!) @1,065 

RELIANCE 1Mbps @ 1099 (No FUP)

AIRTEL 1Mbps till 15 GB, 256 Kbps after 15 GB @1099

BSNL 1Mbps upto 9 GB , 256 Kbps beyond 9 GB @1000


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 30, 2010)

*www.beamtele.com/fairusage.html

has FUP


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unlimited Packages
Beam Telecom -- Make The Right Connection


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 30, 2010)

unlimited plans have FUP 
fixed data transfer plans dont  .. 

it doesnt say anywhere there wont be FUP , there is an * below the tariffs and it says there will be FUP .

noone is going to give 4mbps @1500 without FUP ... not yet anyway


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2010)

BSNL has 512 Kbps @ 750 with no FUP AFAIK. However MTNL offers 768Kbps with No FUP and some free calls. Still BSNL 512 Kbps @ 750 is better choice than Airtel, in terms of use and in particular pings.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 31, 2010)

Beam Telecom is only in Hyd


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 31, 2010)

hmm.........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 31, 2010)

any BEAM TELECOM user here?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 1, 2010)

tikona also has good plans


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ 1 Mbps unlimited plan?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 2, 2010)

Beat my plan...unlimited night 2mbps for 300rs for Tata wimax (no fup)..day time-1mbps Airtel 15gb plan 1099rs...it cost me 1500rs pm..including Airtel plan plus tax and Tata Wimax.

if you want..I can post the screenshot of 350gb+ download this month aka no FUP..usually I browse through laptop..from desktop I download torrents/rapidshare for 30-50gb stuff auto disconnect after download completes


----------



## max_demon (Aug 2, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ 1 Mbps unlimited plan?



some users found glitch in it and mystriously unlocking 1 *MB*ps unlimited without fup


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2010)

max_demon said:


> tikona also has good plans



Tikona 1 Mbps Unlimited @ 1399


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2010)

guys could you please mention the city name related to which you are posting the info. frankly...I have never heard of BEAM Telecom...never seen in Bangalore.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 2, 2010)

Tikona has upgraded its plans, am getting 512 UL for 600pm (earlier it was 300 UL)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2010)

Karan85 said:


> unlimited plans have FUP
> fixed data transfer plans dont  ..
> 
> it doesnt say anywhere there wont be FUP , there is an * below the tariffs and it says there will be FUP .
> ...



yes. u r right...


B-Max850 	
Speed 1Mbps After Download (40 GB) Limit 512kbps @ 850



B-Max1500	
Speed 4Mbps After Download (75 GB) Limit 1Mbps @ 1500

BSNL se to behtar hai! hai na?



Beam telecom  New Plans With Fair Usage Policy
*beamhelpdesk.blogspot.com/p/new-unlimited-plans-free-speed-upgrade_07.htm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nivyah Broadband...

*i.imagehost.org/0405/Niyah.jpg


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 5, 2010)

*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/Picture_13-23.jpg

is this available in Delhi?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> Nivyah Broadband...
> 
> *i.imagehost.org/0405/Niyah.jpg



lol...!! Is this really true??


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 5, 2010)

^In which city ? What a plan ....


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 5, 2010)

What is the star on the rates for? Any FUP? And where is this available...

Arun


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

I already asked these guys to mention city name but they just don't listen. Try to understand that all the service providers do not operate in all the Indian cities!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2010)

Airtel should really consider their FUP limit now.
Either increase FUP limit to 100 GB or remove the limit.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 5, 2010)

ISP : Nivyah Broadband
Unlimited Plan - NO FUP 

* Limited Monsoon Offer
check this link.... Nivyah

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

Nivyah Broadband
1 Mbps Unlimited (2 Mbps Night ) @1,065


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 5, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> ISP : Nivyah Broadband
> Unlimited Plan - NO FUP
> 
> * Limited Monsoon Offer
> ...


I think its available in Mumbai only.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

I have *Airtel 2 Mbps* with 40GB/month cap, which is right at the verge of my limit as well. my avg download/month is around 50GB so its like just about right, havent faced any issues yet.....and yes the speed is always +2Mbps ........ Love Airtel ......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I have *Airtel 2 Mbps* with 40GB/month cap, which is right at the verge of my limit as well. my avg download/month is around 50GB so its like just about right, havent faced any issues yet.....and yes the speed is always +2Mbps ........ Love Airtel ......


How much you are paying for this plan??

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> I think its available in Mumbai only.


Yes, I also think its a local mumbai cable ISP.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> How much you are paying for this plan?? ISP.



I am paying around 1600-1700 for this one. It's 1499 plan but with taxes and all comes to around 1600/1700.


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 12, 2010)

Nivyah Broadband for Mumbai, pune, Nasik...
wht r the broadband provider available for Bangalore???
Have bad experience with BSNL limited connection. Airtel not available in my location.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

I think in Delhi, you don't have any options other than MTNL.. I'm planning to shift from Airtel to MTNL..


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ btw, MTNL has reduced my upload to 512kbps from 1mbps.


----------



## 24online (Aug 28, 2010)

i have tata broadband, unlimited with fair usage policy...and its awesome...
*www.speedtest.net/result/931083698.png


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 28, 2010)

24online said:


> i have tata broadband, unlimited with fair usage policy...and its awesome...
> *www.speedtest.net/result/931083698.png



what is ur plan ?


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 29, 2010)

can anyone suggest me plan which has night unlimited and day limited other than BSNL 500


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 29, 2010)

I am using Beam internet connection , i have the 4Mbps plan it has FUP .i.e 4Mbps till 75GB after that speed is reduced to 1Mbps .


----------



## paroh (Aug 29, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^ btw, MTNL has reduced my upload to 512kbps from 1mbps.



same here as my upload also 512kbps but as sync speed of download is still same but i am getting low download as previously i am getting 120kbps download speed which is reduced to 109kbps. I don't know why as sync speed of download is still the same.


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2010)

24online said:


> i have tata broadband, unlimited with fair usage policy...and its awesome...
> *www.speedtest.net/result/931083698.png





Davidboon said:


> I am using Beam internet connection , i have the 4Mbps plan it has FUP .i.e 4Mbps till 75GB after that speed is reduced to 1Mbps .



Great ...
Would you guys plz Care to give ur Plan Rentals ? ?


----------



## 24online (Aug 29, 2010)

well, i m on flash 384 plan of tata broadband...it gives me speed of 1.5 mbps at night (10 to 8).However speed fluctuation is there...when i checked speed yesterday, it was like 27 mbps...but now its 384 kbps....however, there is problem of server down in tata....atleast 3-4 times in a month, my bb not working for a day at that time...

Rs.1200/mo
Amdavad/Gujarat


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2010)

^ plan rental cost and area ??

guys plz post ur plan rental costs and area...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm i didn't face the mtnl issue..my secondary comp has 1mbps unlimited plan of mtnl & i regularly gets speeds of 120kbps...even today i got it consistently...


----------



## paroh (Aug 31, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> hmm i didn't face the mtnl issue..my secondary comp has 1mbps unlimited plan of mtnl & i regularly gets speeds of 120kbps...even today i got it consistently...




can u check the sync speed in ur adsl modem both the upload and download speed sync


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/934553768.png

Is this what you are asking???


----------



## paroh (Aug 31, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/934553768.png
> 
> Is this what you are asking???




No actually i want to say to open ur adsl modem in the web browser
192.168.1.1(This address may vary) and see what is ur actual sync rate both up and down in ur adsl modem.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




ico said:


> ^^ btw, MTNL has reduced my upload to 512kbps from 1mbps.




what download speed are u getting ????


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

paroh said:


> No actually i want to say to open ur adsl modem in the web browser
> 192.168.1.1(This address may vary) and see what is ur actual sync rate both up and down in ur adsl modem.



oh sry..got it..wil put it up in an hour or so...


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 31, 2010)

azzu said:


> Great ...
> Would you guys plz Care to give ur Plan Rentals ? ?



here's my internet plan 

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/5974/speedx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and here is my speedtest result

*www.speedtest.net/result/934975589.png


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 31, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> here's my internet plan
> 
> *img837.imageshack.us/img837/5974/speedx.jpg
> 
> ...


Little expensive but quite a good plan

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

Except BSNL ,Airtel, reliance, tata 
are there other Inernet service providers in GURGAON ??

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

*www.speedtest.net/result/935132764.png

My plan Home 500 with 2.5GB download limit and night unlimited


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 1, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> Little expensive but quite a good plan




Earlier i used Bsnl Home 1350 Unlimited plan and i used to get 2 mbps till 8GB and after that the speed would be reduced to 512 kbps ,  so compared it to my beam connection right now  . beam is  real value for money . i get 4Mbps till 75GB and after that 1 Mbps for the rest  .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 6, 2010)

paroh said:


> No actually i want to say to open ur adsl modem in the web browser
> 192.168.1.1(This address may vary) and see what is ur actual sync rate both up and down in ur adsl modem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------
> ...


 
DownstreamUpstream SNR Margin​:​35.6 45.5dbLine Attenuation​:​19.6 14.0 dbData Rate​:​1159 253 kbps


is this correct??i get roughly about120KBps


----------



## paroh (Sep 7, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> DownstreamUpstream SNR Margin​:​35.6 45.5dbLine Attenuation​:​19.6 14.0 dbData Rate​:​1159 253 kbps
> 
> 
> is this correct??i get roughly about120KBps




From this looks u are on a good line. 

My line condition but as u  getting 120Kbps i am getting only 109Kbps max download speed





SNR Margin​:​ 		24.5 		 		12.0	  db     

Line Attenuation​:​ 		27.0 		 		 15.0 	  db     

Data Rate​:​ 		 1152 		 		  512 	  kbps


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 7, 2010)

What are the best options in Bangalore...


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 9, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> Earlier i used Bsnl Home 1350 Unlimited plan and i used to get 2 mbps till 8GB and after that the speed would be reduced to 512 kbps ,  so compared it to my beam connection right now  . beam is  real value for money . i get 4Mbps till 75GB and after that 1 Mbps for the rest  .



after 75 GB also if speed is reduced to 1 MBPS its good as it is not a bad speed at all


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2011)

bsnl


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

1 suggestion to all-

PHoto on + and all other Tata stuff is the WORST in INdia.

BSNL is the best and most economical


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> 1 suggestion to all-
> 
> PHoto on + and all other Tata stuff is the WORST in INdia.
> 
> BSNL is the best and most economical


BSNL / MTNL is good only till you don't fall into any problem


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

hehe yeah, after that you will need to break your head (in hindi magaj-maari) with the retards in customer care. Although it is not same everywhere. In Koramangala and Whitefield (Bangalore) BSNL Customer Service Centers I have found really really helping ladies who went out of their way to resolve an issue of mine.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2011)

*Zylog Wi5 1 Mbps WiFi*
Rs. 899+tax
Chennai - Adyar and other select localities, also in a few other places in TN, AP, Karnataka, Gujarat and Punjab
Site: Wi5 - Welcome to true internet freedom


----------



## soumo27 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have DSL from Cable Operators, in Kolkata.

They offer 512 kbps unlimited at only 381 per month...a fair deal 

also the download speed often rises way beyond its actual speed...No connection problems too.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2011)

I just dumped Airtel's sorry ass and went back to good old MTNL. The FUP part of Airtel turned out to be a complete nightmare and didn't serve any purpose to me. Got Rs.999/- 1Mbps UL plan for MTNL and getting 2.15Mbps speeds right now. Gotta love those MTNL speed goof-ups.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2011)

^ lucky... 

main BSNL home 750ul se 625ul combo plan change kar raha hu..
512kbps @750rs after adding tax, amount becomes to costly... 

next month se 256kbps download speed..


----------



## Saurav2007 (Apr 13, 2011)

MTNL is the best service provider in Delhi. No hidden charges. Even the CC is pretty decent. Gave me a wifi router for free


----------



## kamal_saran (Jun 1, 2011)

guys anybody know about bsnl's 799ul 1mbps plan for rural area. If yes is it truly unlimited and all charges are included in 799 rs. Thanx in advance


----------



## techfreek (Jun 2, 2011)

1mbps @ 600. Beam fiber


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

*ISP: in2net broadband
Plan: 1Mbps UL (No FUP)
Price: Rs993/- (incl taxes)
Day: 1Mbps 
Night: 2Mbps (after 11pm)
*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 2, 2011)

techfreek said:


> 1mbps @ 600. Beam fiber


----------



## azzu (Jun 2, 2011)

techfreek said:


> 1mbps @ 600. Beam fiber



600 RS per month
20gb FUP..
after that 786kbps


----------



## techfreek (Jun 2, 2011)

azzu said:


> 600 RS per month
> 20gb FUP..
> after that 786kbps



yes is it less ??? tell me who's giving such plan? or atleast 786kbps unlimited for RS 600 Inc Tax?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2011)

Beam Cable here in Hyderabad is offering 10 Mbps for Rs 1000. Not sure what the FUP is.


----------



## nastyguys (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am using Reliance Broadnet 1MBps day / 2MBps night (10pm-8am) UNLIMITED plan

for more info check the reliance website 
Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Reliance? Their website shows a 1Mbps (2Mbps 10Pm to 8am) plan @1499.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 20, 2011)

now MTNL upto 1.13 Mbps (Day Times) and upto 1.344 Mbps (in Night) @ Rs 999

* Night period starts from 6PM to 8AM


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> now MTNL upto 1.13 Mbps (Day Times) and upto 1.344 Mbps (in Night) @ Rs 999
> 
> * Night period starts from 6PM to 8AM



 Is that night period. You mean 14hrs a day is night .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 20, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Is that night period. You mean 14hrs a day is night .



Yes........ yeh MTNL hai.. yaha pe 6:00 Pm ko Raat hoti hai..

aur BSNL pe 2:00 am ko raat hoti hai...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 21, 2011)

^^wow..... unbelievably good plan.....bsnl is still sticking with 2am night plan!!!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 21, 2011)

Beam still beats the heck out of all other plans. For 1000 bucks you get 10mbps upto 30GB, and thereafter, 2mbps. It's a pity it is only available in Hyderabad. I'm loving it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2011)

tech.masti said:


> ^^wow..... Unbelievably good plan.....bsnl is still sticking with 2am night plan!!!!



bsnl


----------



## Soumik (Dec 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *ISP: in2net broadband
> Plan: 1Mbps UL (No FUP)
> Price: Rs993/- (incl taxes)
> Day: 1Mbps
> ...



Which city???


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Which city???



Yeh hain Mumbai Meri Jaan


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm using 5net 1Mbps UL (no FUP).Pay only 550 bucks per month and they have a good DC++ hub.

Plans : Unlimited Plans | Five Network Solution (India) Ltd


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the ping of beam fibre compared to airtel?

I know BSNL ping is worst!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> What is the ping of beam fibre compared to airtel?
> 
> I know BSNL ping is worst!



I get pings in the range 20-40. Lesser sometimes.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Airtel rawks..check out new airtel plans 

2099 plan (without tax) --> 4 Mbps till 150 GB 256 kbps after than


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 13, 2012)

Beam telecom offers awesome speed..It's only in Hyderabad for now..Started off as a local cable ISP and moved onto fiber optics..A friend of mine has the 10Mbps plan..and he pays 999...there's no FUP, he didn't mention any of it..he downloads data more than 50GB per month and his avg downloading speed is 800KBps-1.2MBps...I was shocked at first but then I saw the pics and videos he sent me.

sadly, they haven't yet moved to other city/states, plans of expanding to Bangalore and Mumbai are being discussed though


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

!!lucky hyderabad people 

Will anybody tell me whether sify brodband is available in old fardabad?

Plans for faridabad are given on there websites but I m not sure about it

Also tell me best cheap plan with a speed of atleast 1 Mbps for my city!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 13, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Beam telecom offers awesome speed..It's only in Hyderabad for now..Started off as a local cable ISP and moved onto fiber optics..A friend of mine has the 10Mbps plan..and he pays 999...there's no FUP, he didn't mention any of it..he downloads data more than 50GB per month and his avg downloading speed is 800KBps-1.2MBps...I was shocked at first but then I saw the pics and videos he sent me.
> 
> sadly, they haven't yet moved to other city/states, plans of expanding to Bangalore and Mumbai are being discussed though



Actually, it does have an FUP of 30GB. After that, the speed is reduced to 2mbps. Btw, I downloaded 503 GB last month on the same plan.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> I downloaded 503 GB last month on the same plan.


503 GB?


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2012)

i need an unlimited Broadband plan. I'm from Hisar,Haryana. Charges should be around Rs.750.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

@aniket- 503 GB ??  What did you download?


----------



## rishiram0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Reliance providing a Plan of Rs 999 in which 12 mbps till 25 Gb and then 1 mbps 

I don't know if it's correct or not but provided in their website.

Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, thats looks like a very good plan.


----------



## animax (Feb 18, 2012)

MTNL is the best...but if some fault they take up a lot of time to repair



Rockstar11 said:


> BEAM TELECOM 1Mbps @ 850 (FUP - Speed 1Mbps After Download (40 GB) Limit Speed 512kbps)
> 
> MTNL 1Mbps @ 999 (No FUP)
> 
> ...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> @aniket- 503 GB ??  What did you download?



Me too wanna know what did u download?


----------



## erogat (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I have been using Beam cable for the past 2+ years and I should say I am a satisfied customer I am using the 1Mbps Unlimited plan(Rs 3300 for 6 months). They even have a 1 year plan for Rs.6000(which comes to Rs.500 per month) The quality of service is pretty good though customer service needs to improve(sometimes they just close the ticket without resolving the problem reported). But by and large it is a good value for money


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 2, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Me too wanna know what did u download?



Well, I got a new console, and an HDTV the month before. The rest is up to your imagination.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Well, I got a new console, and an HDTV the month before. The rest is up to your imagination.



means ur console is modded i guess?


----------



## funskar (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to download 350-400gb per month when i was having mtnl 3g true ul for 6mnths


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

funskar said:


> I used to download 350-400gb per month when i was having mtnl 3g true ul for 6mnths



ohh  really?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> ohh  really?



Same wid me Bsnl 3g and same plan!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Same wid me Bsnl 3g and same plan!



what did u download?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> what did u download?



hmmm......cant talk about it here!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> hmmm......cant talk about it here!!



okk okk


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 17, 2012)

I am using airtel unlimited 3g (no proxy, port/vpn trick).. Original 3g


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

Which is the best Pvt. Company, who has the cheapest rates in New Delhi?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2012)

stylecraze said:


> I am using airtel unlimited 3g (no proxy, port/vpn trick).. Original 3g



can u describe more pls


----------



## mrintech (Apr 17, 2012)

stylecraze said:


> I am using airtel unlimited 3g (no proxy, port/vpn trick).. Original 3g



Please describe lord


----------



## tv6952 (Apr 17, 2012)

which are the best broadband/3G dongle players in jaipur? are there some like beam fiber,or Nivyah?


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

tv6952 said:


> which are the best broadband/3G dongle players in jaipur? are there some like beam fiber,or Nivyah?



beam fiber, Nivyah like companies are only for karnataka and maharashtra regions


----------



## ksagar7up (Apr 18, 2012)

any1 having ggrrr8 plans like beam in PUNE area???/


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

ksagar7up said:


> any1 having ggrrr8 plans like beam in PUNE area???/



Nivyah MIYC Upto 1 Mbps Plan Unlimited Plan for Rs 1065 (included all taxes)
You'll get 1Mbps during daytime and 2Mbps at night.


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 18, 2012)

For those interested concerning my previous statement in this thread,
There is no unlimited 3g internet plan from Airtel.. The highest plan from Airtel is of 1250Rs which usually provide you 5 GB a month (10 GB if any promotional offer is running in your state).. But I have special contacts in Airtel who charged me certain extra amount and activated unlimited 3g (no data limit, no fup, fully unlimited 3g..)


----------



## mrintech (Apr 18, 2012)

stylecraze said:


> For those interested concerning my previous statement in this thread,
> There is no unlimited 3g internet plan from Airtel.. The highest plan from Airtel is of 1250Rs which usually provide you 5 GB a month (10 GB if any promotional offer is running in your state).. But I have special contacts in Airtel who charged me certain extra amount and activated unlimited 3g (no data limit, no fup, fully unlimited 3g..)



which state?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 19, 2012)

nice can you make them contact with us also?


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 19, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> nice can you make them contact with us also?


I may help but like me, you'll have to pay a certain amount.. I download so much therefore I don't mind paying premium..
If you're really interested or say desperate, shoot me a pm to get my phone number so that we could talk..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ How much do you pay BTW?


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ 2K for 1 month..


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone from Lucknow here??
I need a 1/2 Mbps Unlimited plan with no FUP. 
Is sify broadband available in Lucknow? Their 1 Mbps plan for 850 looks good.


----------



## funskar (May 15, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> ohh  really?



Yeah Bro
first when bsnl were giving fully ul 3g in 4.2k for 6mnths..
After that used mtnl  delhi in roaming.. 4.5k for 6mnth ul free roaming.
Hope these days cum back soon..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 25, 2012)

hi guys,

i am observing some speed upgrade in UL900 plan after FUP.Anyone using same plan?


----------



## rider (May 25, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am observing some speed upgrade in UL900 plan after FUP.Anyone using same plan?



I don't know what kinda of problem is in BSNL. I get sometimes 4Mbps speed for sometime then it get back to 512mbps next day in the evening it started to give me 4mbps now again 512mbps.
I'm using old 1350 UL plan, from 2 years.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 25, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't know what kinda of problem is in BSNL. I get sometimes 4Mbps speed for sometime then it get back to *512mbps* next day in the evening it started to give me 4mbps now again 512mbps.
> I'm using old 1350 UL plan, from 2 years.


Same case here too .
512*m*bps?


----------



## rider (May 25, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Same case here too .
> 512*m*bps?



Oops..! typo.. 512 kbps


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 29, 2012)

mtnl mumbai unlimited 3g on bsnl network
plan 750/month  which is about to expire
planning to opt for 1250 unlimited 3g plan
speed 4mbps
and it goes upto 6mbps@night


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2012)

When will the ISP's in India finally get rid of this damn FUP thing?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> When will the ISP's in India finally get rid of this damn FUP thing?



Not very soon imo. Many foreign countries too have this FUP madness. Also if FUP does go away, either prices of Internet will go up(meaninglessly) or speeds come down


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2012)

still using BSNL 256kbps unlimited broadband  in 2012


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not very soon imo. Many foreign countries too have this FUP madness. Also if FUP does go away, either prices of Internet will go up(meaninglessly) or speeds come down



Atleast they can increase the FUP limit!


----------



## dheerajpant (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Do anyone of you have any idea of any good ISP in Gurgaon that gives 1mbps UL plans but it should be at lease 1mbps. 

Thanks


----------



## Soumik (May 31, 2012)

Cant say abt Gurgaon. But wanted to share.. Bangalore Spectranet 2mbps connection is pretty good. Just got it a month back.. It gives around 1.8-1.9Mbps download and upload speeds, and so far no downtimes.  Nothing is blocked and there is no FUP. Price is 1600 including tax.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not very soon imo. Many foreign countries too have this FUP madness. Also if FUP does go away, either prices of Internet will go up(meaninglessly) or speeds come down



This is wrong. ISP's do not pay for data USAGE. They pay for SPEED . 

What i am trying to say is suppose MTNL borrows bandwidth from say FLAG, then MTNL has to pay for the speed they choose. The guys at FLAG do not monitor how much data you download. 

So FUP is useless. However there is another side to the story as i would say in hindi "pehlu" and that is the data downloaded depends upon speed, so one can say that speed and data download are interlinked. 

Economically FUP Does not make much sense for ISP's thats why you notice they reduce your speed after a certain data download, and not totally cut off internet connection (which would be real FUP). This is because they are paying for speed and not DATA download. 

AS i have already mentioned many times, the ISP's in India are making a fool out of us by giving FUP and that too of 15GB. Pathetic. Talking about FUP in foreign countries they are much more sensible, plus look at the other perks of extremely low latency, movies pay on demand for very little money. 

talk about internet in india .


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

Some guy in Indiabroadbandforum said that isps had to pay per GB of data. Not sure if true...........


----------



## justme101 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys i don't know if somebody has posted this or not.. but i found this plan quite interesting and thinking of switching to it..

check the "Freedom 999" plan in the link:

Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone heard of act broadband? seems good. maybe in bangalore??


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2012)

Just now heard from someone that Hathway doesn't have FUP?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

ACT is fiber broadband right and only available in bengaluru


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 18, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> This is wrong. ISP's do not pay for data USAGE. They pay for SPEED .



Could be like this hypothetical scenario.

ISP gets 100 Mbps. It has promised 1 Mbps to 1000 people. They assume not everyone uses his capacity always.
Now if it is without FUP, it is more likely that a higher percentage of people will be tempted to use their connection for a longer time.
This will result in the total bandwidth demand exceeding 100 Mbps.
Result = PROBLEM.
So they restrict your usage to a small FUP but advertise a high bandwidth.

Very smart ISP. Very very foolish customer


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

I am availing Internet services of Spectranet ISp.
Currently I have opted for 1mbps up/512kbps down plan @900/month.
There is no Fair Usage Policy applicable also the downtime are very rare in my area.

Last month I had used 512Kbps plan for 700rs and downloaded 97GB of data.

This month I have used around 160GB+ data within 20 days.
But this one has very poor ping results , not recommended for Online gaming.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 29, 2012)

The problem with private ISP operators is that they do false billing and follow many unethical practices.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 30, 2012)

my elder brother lives in kolkata, he is paying 3000 bucks for 2mbps connection from megabela BB.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 9, 2012)

justme101 said:


> Hey guys i don't know if somebody has posted this or not.. but i found this plan quite interesting and thinking of switching to it..
> 
> check the "Freedom 999" plan in the link:
> 
> Welcome to Reliance Communications



Download Speed  12 Mbps  (25 GB) after 1mbps.

Price : 999


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2012)

anyone heard abt youbroadband....has some good plans too?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 9, 2012)

abhidev said:


> anyone heard abt youbroadband....has some good plans too?



which city?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> which city?



here are the locations listed on their site...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 10, 2012)

abhidev said:


> here are the locations listed on their site...



same plan like reliance..

Download Speed  12 Mbps  (25 GB) after 1mbps.

but cost is Rs.1122/-


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 10, 2012)

I heard that Reliance is not reliable and uses different type of connection(i.e. not PPPoE) which makes it hard to use routers. Also that their service is not so good. Is it true? I really like the Night Zomm 999 plan. Mind blowing speed!
I'm from Pune.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> still using BSNL 256kbps unlimited broadband  in 2012



Me too , at home. Still better than a FUP .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Me too , at home. Still better than a FUP .



we need atleast 512 kbps without FUP

256 kbps se aaj kya download hota hai..


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2012)

^512 kbps is not enough as well..at least 1 mbps without FUP with reasonable price is required. Look at the world, lots of countries have Beam like plans.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am Using BSNL 3g With The Plan Of RS 98 Which Give Me 2G Of Data For 30 Days...!!! Its Speed Is more than 2mbps.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> I am Using BSNL 3g With The Plan Of RS 98 Which Give Me 2G Of Data For 30 Days...!!! Its Speed Is more than 2mbps.....



we want "Unlimited"


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> we need atleast 512 kbps without FUP
> 
> 256 kbps se aaj kya download hota hai..




Yup , no dpwnload only surfing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am still using bsnl dial up connection at 120 kbps


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2012)

rijinpk1 said:


> I am still using bsnl dial up connection at 120 kbps


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 12, 2012)

I just came across Tikona Broadband plans. 
Amazing plans!
2Mbps unlimited @ 6.8k(All inclusive) for 6months!!?! WTF?!?!

Here:
Tikona Secured Wireless Broadband : Secured Wireless Home Broadband Tariff Plans-All Home Solutions

Anyone here uses Tikona? How is the connectivity and service?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I just came across Tikona Broadband plans.
> Amazing plans!
> 2Mbps unlimited @ 6.8k(All inclusive) for 6months!!?! WTF?!?!
> 
> ...



one of my frnd had opted for Tikona...but cancelled the idea bcoz of signal problem.he lives in jogeshwari 

check with signal reception & strength before choosing


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 13, 2012)

Signal reception? I don't know how I can verify that


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I just came across Tikona Broadband plans.
> Amazing plans!
> 2Mbps unlimited @ 6.8k(All inclusive) for 6months!!?! WTF?!?!
> 
> ...



Check whether they have any FUP or not.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, they have a FUP. I dont remember exactly buy I think 30GB or something.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check whether they have any FUP or not.



NO FUP! Check the link.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Signal reception? I don't know how I can verify that



when u subscribe for Tikona then their service guy will come for installation & check the signal reception in your house...just like when Tata Sky dish installation is done...based on that he will recommend it to u


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anybody know about the bsnl 900 rs plan ?? 8 gb @ 4 mbps and after 8 gb we get 512 kbps just want to know tht the 512 kbps speed i got after that its contant or its throttle?? I know 4 mbps throttle but dont know after that 512 kbps also throttles?? Please help


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> still using BSNL 256kbps unlimited broadband  in 2012



me2 

anybody know about a good plan??? for around 1000 in gwalior, mp??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Does anybody know about the bsnl 900 rs plan ?? 8 gb @ 4 mbps and after 8 gb we get 512 kbps just want to know tht the 512 kbps speed i got after that its contant or its throttle?? I know 4 mbps throttle but dont know after that 512 kbps also throttles?? Please help



its costant. And expect to reduce few more GB after actual limit. They are slow in throttling speed


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the best plan for private broadband in south delhi?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> its costant. And expect to reduce few more GB after actual limit. They are slow in throttling speed



great  listened about a glitch with them many user still got high speed after the original fup over


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> great  listened about a glitch with them many user still got high speed after the original fup over



Indeed. But it is hit and miss. If you run high bandwidth applications for a day or two it will come down to 512 kbps. After sparing use for another day or two, it will be back to 2 Mbps. So ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2015)

still BSNL 1 Mbps plan is costly... 

BBG Combo ULD 1445


----------



## ico (Sep 14, 2015)

yes, it is. no improvement.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> still BSNL 1 Mbps plan is costly...
> 
> BBG Combo ULD 1445



Do you realize .. you just dug up a 3 year old thread.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 14, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Do you realize .. you just dug up a 3 year old thread.


Ha ha. 

But notice that the thread is still relevant 3 years later! 

What a glorious thing...


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2015)

5 year old thread and a bump after 3 years. Still the state of the internet more or less same. Sad


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2015)

ico said:


> yes, it is. no improvement.



 very sad..

- - - Updated - - -



Ricky said:


> Do you realize .. you just dug up a 3 year old thread.



yes 

 itne saalo ke baad bhi.. BSNL ki yehi halat hai..... kab badhega aage india?


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> very sad..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Kabhi nahi badhega aage india.. khaastaur pe internet speed me..

Ab toh tera bsnl v airtel ban gya..
minmun 2mbps speed.
1gb k baad sab khatam..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 15, 2015)

funskar said:


> Kabhi nahi badhega aage india.. khaastaur pe internet speed me..
> 
> Ab toh tera bsnl v airtel ban gya..
> minmun 2mbps speed.
> 1gb k baad sab khatam..



haan yaar


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 19, 2015)

Someone launched Airmax in collaboration with Bharti Broadband . Better plans than BSNL but no stable ping. *itstoreairmax.co.in/


----------



## icebags (Dec 6, 2015)

av2006 said:


> For unlimited 1Mbps plan i would say BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1445 plan. It is value for money plan. See here for details BSNL Broadband Plans


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Local operators provide cheaper plans than BSNL


----------



## gemini90 (Dec 7, 2015)

I am getting constant 1 MBps on Reliance CDMA both in Lucknow and Delhi on 949 unlimited plan - data, calls, sms


----------



## dissel (Dec 7, 2015)

What is the exact Bill Amount for BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1445 plan ? (If there is no phone call made during chargeable hours).

I'm seriously considering the plan now - There is no ACT or Beam only Alliance Broadband is present as alternative option.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 7, 2015)

dissel said:


> What is the exact Bill Amount for BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1445 plan ? (If there is no phone call made during chargeable hours).
> 
> I'm seriously considering the plan now - There is no ACT or Beam only Alliance Broadband is present as alternative option.


My bill usually comes round about 1750-1790/- with no phone calls..


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2015)

dissel said:


> What is the exact Bill Amount for BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1445 plan ? (If there is no phone call made during chargeable hours).
> 
> I'm seriously considering the plan now - There is no ACT or Beam only Alliance Broadband is present as alternative option.



alliance 1mbps unlimited is better.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 9, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> My bill usually comes round about 1750-1790/- with no phone calls..



Mine comes around ₹1650/-


----------



## funskar (Dec 13, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> Someone launched Airmax in collaboration with Bharti Broadband . Better plans than BSNL but no stable ping. *itstoreairmax.co.in/



its a wisp


----------



## Ricky (Dec 17, 2015)

funskar said:


> its a wisp



WISP = Wireless ISP ?


----------



## dissel (Jan 6, 2016)

Today I upgraded my connection to ULD845 to ULD1445 and below is the proof, 

*www.speedtest.net/result/4973413821.png

Hope I get 250 free calls every month since the Night Unlimited our household using Landline more and more.

Wish for speed consistency - if not next step will be Alliance BB (but I doubt due to usage of LL Calls) - which is only other option available in my locality. 

With this speed bump finally I'm going to upgrade my Windows from 7 to 10 at one chance....Thanks To Digital India.


----------



## funskar (Jan 9, 2016)

Ricky said:


> WISP = Wireless ISP ?



yeah.. they would have taken feasibility from bhartni and providing net in their area via small towers covering 2km area


----------

